# Wanted Russian, Greek, or Sulcata tortoise!



## agnesrose (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello!

my name's Agnes and I would like to raise a tortoise for the first time. I'm interested in adopting any of the three (or purchasing them) so if you are are selling or putting a tortoise up for adoption and willing to show me the ropes (I've done A LOT of research as well), email me =]

-Agnes


----------



## Laura (Aug 6, 2008)

Those three require different care and SPACE. Do you own your own home with a huge yard? If not, dont look at a sulcata.. the other two are much more yard friendly and not as much space needed. 
Sulcatas should have pasture,, 40x40 minimum to wander and graze once they get BIG.. which they do quickly..I have a 10 year old 50 pounder..


----------



## agnesrose (Aug 6, 2008)

I actually do have plenty of yard space!! I actually have an area of my house that can be used for a sulcata or another tortoise that can reach its size. (they were meant for my dogs, but I moved them to my garage). If Russians and Greeks are easier to raise, then I'd much rather go with them. Thanks for the advice.

-Agnes


----------



## agnesrose (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh! And since you messaged, I was thinking of keeping my future tortoise in a blue (eck I forgot dimensions, but it's pretty big) rubbermaid tub. It's pretty shallow and it looks like a kiddy pool--is that a suitable environment? As for lighting, I know I need a basking area, but what is this I'm reading about UVB lights? Should I get those as well? Or should I just incorporate D3 fortified calcium in their food? Both? 

=]

-Agnes


----------



## wayne.bob (Aug 6, 2008)

you will need the uv bulbs. i add the D3 calcium powder to their food once or twice every other week to make sure they get what they need.


----------

